# Sunday East Anglia cruise to The EvenTT07 - Donington Park



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Placeholder.

My initial thoughts are as follows, happy to add pick up points. :-

A1066 Diss - NormStrm

A11 Thetford - early_911

A14/A1 Brampton Services - poss Love_iTT

A14 Kettering (?? ideas where to pick up ?) - barton TT

M1 Leciester Forest East Services - (LE3 3GB ) between junctions 21 & 22 - ready to leave 09:15 when other cruises join up

Then on to The EvenTT07 at Donington Park for 10am start.

I'll sort out meet times once we have a better idea of numbers.

Norman


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

If you are going via A14 past KeTTering count me in.


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Norman, would like to cruise with you and the kneesworth lot and perhaps meet with others on the way :?: ill be coming up from waltham abbey so i will try and meet somewhere 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I've updated the 1st post with a potential route, thoughts please.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

There a service station and travel lodge on the A14 at Kettering with large carpark.if that any good otherwise i am 1min from A14 give me a call and i will follow cruise down the slip lane as you pass.


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> Placeholder.
> 
> My initial thoughts are as follows, happy to add pick up points. :-
> 
> ...


What sort of time will you be leaving Leciester Forest East as I reckon there might be a few TT's coming up your way :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

ChrisB72 said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Placeholder.
> ...


Hi Chris

It will be to coordinate with all the other cruises :wink: I would guess 9:15 ~ 9:30 ish.

I have been in contact with NaughTTy & TTotal, so am sure we will have a good turn out and provide a TTrue specTTacular sighTT :lol:

Once we have a better idea of numbers we can finalise the various times.

Cheers

Norman


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Sounds like things are well in hand!

Lets hope the weather improves a bit :lol: 8)


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Norman, had a good look at the map and will probably go m25 and up the m1, bit less miles and a bit more straight, will meet up with paul (naughtty) at the service station and hopefully bump in to you up by leciester services, is that ok. Will see you on the 20th.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi Norman, had a good look at the map and will probably go m25 and up the m1, bit less miles and a bit more straight, will meet up with paul (naughtty) at the service station and hopefully bump in to you up by leciester services, is that ok. Will see you on the 20th.


Makes sense to head up with the LEEK or London cruises then join up with the NaughTTy, TTotal & co for a run up the M1 to meet up. Main thing is to get us all to Donington as easily and safely as possible 

See you on the 20th, hopefully we will have a better idea of numbers by then so can coordinate the meeting times for the various cruises.

TTfn


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

like to join your cruise from as near as bedford as possible. What time do you intend heading of


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

davyrest said:


> like to join your cruise from as near as bedford as possible. What time do you intend heading of


I would estimate 8 ~ 8:30 ish to be A14 near you. But please keep an eye on the posting as we will be coordinating with other cruises heading to EvenTT07.

Norman


----------



## early_911 (May 24, 2007)

Hi Norman,

I'd like to join this if possible . . . . will be in my newly acquired TTC - so going to Donnington for ideas and bits . . . . and a good tyre kicking session.

I'd like to meet at Thetford . . . . not sure of a good place to meet, perhaps in the lay by at the monument (column thingy) at little way South of Thetford on the A11 . . . or perhaps the burger van lay-by just outside of Theford (immediately as it goes to single lane)

Cheers
Phil


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

early_911 said:


> Hi Norman,
> 
> I'd like to join this if possible . . . . will be in my newly acquired TTC - so going to Donnington for ideas and bits . . . . and a good tyre kicking session.
> 
> ...


Hello Phil

I have previously met up with people in the Sainsburys car park, if you know where I mean.

How does that sound ?

Norman


----------



## early_911 (May 24, 2007)

Sure I can find it . . . let me have a time when you've got it.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## early_911 (May 24, 2007)

I'm assuming this is still on ..... what time will you be coming through Thetford?

Phil


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Definately still on, and meet up with the other cruises.

Will post times tonight, sorry for the delay.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

How do the times below sound? Traffic & weather dependant I am happy that we can make Brampton Services. Can others pass coment on getting from there to A14 Kettering (services or slip road) then onto Leicester FES.

A1066 Diss - 06:00 - NormStrm

A11 Thetford - 06:30 - early_911

A14/A1 Brampton Services - 07:40 - possibly Love_iTT (I can txt / call)

A14 Kettering 08:10 - bartonTT (I can txt / call)

M1 Leciester Forest East Services - 09:00 (LE3 3GB ) between junctions 21 & 22 - ready to leave 09:15 when other cruises join up

Then on to The EvenTT07 at Donington Park for 09:45 ~ 10:00 start.

Please post or IM me so we can finalise details. I will IM people my as well.

Any questions please ask.

Norman


----------



## early_911 (May 24, 2007)

Looks alright to me . . . . although the girlfriend will faint when I tell her how early.

See you at Thetford . . . Phil (and Helen).


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I've updated the map to include your cruise Norman so please let me know if it need adustment: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie=UTF ... 7&z=7&om=1


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

early_911 said:


> Looks alright to me . . . . although the girlfriend will faint when I tell her how early.
> 
> See you at Thetford . . . Phil (and Helen).


 :lol: she can have a kip in the car on the way.

The post code for Thetford Sainsburys is IP24 3QL, as you drive in the petrol station is on the right, if you turn left you will be in the carpark in front of the main store, i'll meet you there. I'll IM you my mobile number in case you need it. Here are a couple of pics from last years meeting point.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Rhod_TT said:


> I've updated the map to include your cruise Norman so please let me know if it need adustment: http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie=UTF ... 7&z=7&om=1


Looks fine to me, only thing is if you want to change the Thetford meet to IP24 3QL but not to worry as I believe Phil knows where to meet.

Thanks

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I have IM'd my mobile number to early_911, Love_iTT and Barton TT. If anyone else thinks they may like to join us let me know so I can let you know my mobile number so we can coordinate a meet point.

Norman


----------

